# Looking to get new arrows. What do yall use and recommend



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Like the title says. I shoot Gold Tips and am looking to get a new set of arrows. I like what I shoot but looking to see what yall use. :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Beman ICS Hunter


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*axis-full metal jacket...try them*


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Beman ICS Hunter


I concur...


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I shoot the Beman ICS Hunter's as well and never had a problem. Won't break your pocketbook either... The fmj's are pretty strong though. My buddy shot one through the target and it went to the fletching in the fence. It came out fine...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I shoot the Gold Tips now as well the XT Hunter.... if you don't mind me asking why do you want to change your set up???


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> I shoot the Gold Tips now as well the XT Hunter.... if you don't mind me asking why do you want to change your set up???


Just want to buy another set of arrows in order to compare. When I first started bowhunting I bought Gold Tips because I knew thats what my friends shot and didnt know if anything else besides Carbon Express. Just want to see what else is out there and what everyone else shoots. I am in need of a new set of arrows anywase might as well have some options.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot the Carbon Express arrows because they are amoung the heaviest of the carbons. Easier on the bow, and better penetration.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I thought the weight was determined by the numbers on the side?? ie, 5575 are all the same arrow no matter who manufactured them... What am I missing Chunky??



Chunky said:


> I shoot the Carbon Express arrows because they are amoung the heaviest of the carbons. Easier on the bow, and better penetration.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The number on the side normally means what stiffness or spine the shafts are...that can translate to weight of bow that shoots them. It does not refer to the actual weight of the shaft. 

You can find that by looking up the shafts. They will have a grain per inch number. With the Bemans and some of those, it is 5 to 7 grains per inch...with the carbon express or some of the heavier ones it can be 11 to 15 grains per inch.

If you are a top end compound shooter and you want to be flat to 50 yards...and you don't care if you are hard on your bow...you should go as light as possible. If you are looking for quiet, forgiving and stable, then heavier is a little better. 

Plus I shoot trad, so I don't develope near as much kenetic energy, so I need to maximize what I get out of my bow and arrow....heavier is better to a point. The rule of thumb is for best performace, 8 to 10 grains per pound of bow weight for your arrow. I am shooting about 70 lbs, my arrows are just a touch over 600.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

*axis-full metal jacket...try them 2X*

*cody p*


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Gold Tip = hard to beat. I shoot the 75-95 with 100 gr head and feathers. Probably around 450 gr finished weight behind a 65lb compound. Will shoot through just about anything you aim at in Texas, including large hogs. No reason to change.....stick with the GT.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Since I got back into bow hunting I've shot nothing but Carbon Express. I'm using the Maxima Hunter now and I sure do like these arrows.

I'll let you know more after the second weekend of bow season. 

TH


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

TooShallow said:


> Gold Tip = hard to beat. I shoot the 75-95 with 100 gr head and feathers. Probably around 450 gr finished weight behind a 65lb compound. Will shoot through just about anything you aim at in Texas, including large hogs. No reason to change.....stick with the GT.


I agree. I love Gold Tip and ill more than likely buy them again. Shot one through my fence the other day accidentally and pulled it out only to find it had zero damage whatsoever.:dance:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stick with the GT's, Ive shot them for 10 years now and the only time i have trouble with them is when I stick another arrow through on:headknock. Mental not: use all targets available on target face.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

GT X10


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Currently shoot Maxima Hunters.

Have shot both the Maxima and Maxima Hunters with great results.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Used to shoot the Easton Carbon A/CC's mine lasted around 15 years through 2 bows and have about 3 left. they were very tough for me and shot very well but the hogs can be tough on them and are expensive to loose. Recently i bought some of Bass Pro Shop's Red Head carbon Furry arrows with blazer vanes and they seem to shoot pretty good for me and seem to be pretty tough.


----------

